# High Winds



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats these high west winds going to do to any ice left out there ? Calling for maybe 65 MPH gusts with steady 20 to 25 MPH winds on Sunday.
Not much worried about the lakes ice but there will be trees coming down and power outages.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There is an ad in one of the 1930s farm magazines I have kicking around. It's for a kit to use a generator from a car to make a small wind-driven power plant for a farm home. If anyone does anything like that these days, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Winds are a'comin & the Ice is a'goin'.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> The Winds are a'comin & the Ice is a'goin'.


And now we wait


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> And now we wait


For a SHORT while


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> And now we wait


For what? More ice or open water?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Let her blow I’m ready.. I think..


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well, I have seen in my 40 years of ice fishing that if you have any open water where your iceing the wind will wreak the ice. including any open shore lines, im hopeing im wrong but we have to wait and see


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

s.a.m said:


> For what? More ice or open water?


Open water


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

s.a.m said:


> For what? More ice or open water?


Open water..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

X3


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Well the revised forecast is now only up to 30mph here in Springfield down from the "hurricane" and torrential rain they were forecasting, the line from the movie Airport with Tom Hanks sums up forecasters the best "it's just a bunch of air getting blown around up there we don't know what it's going to do." Not complaining though as "Tucky and Enasee" below us got hit disastrously with the rain.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Any opens areas now open like at deer creek and at west branch around bridges and culverts will really open up more with rain and wind. West branch east from the road last week..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> X3


x4


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I once had a landlord who worked on VW's showed me how to make a battery charger from a generator .That guy was talented, he could get just about anything to work, just stuff from the dealers scrap heap.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

This morning before dawn the winds weren't very high but it was one of those times when you could see the clouds moving. The moon was still close to full and it came and went behind the clouds.

That's what I call a Led Zepplin moon, from a scene in their movie _Song Remains the Same _- one of the band members is on a desperate search for some wizard or something, he's scrambling over rocks and through branches at night, wolves are howling, etc., and the moon was like that, coming and going behind the clouds.

Edited to add, a youtube search for moon clouds brings up a bunch of videos from flat-earth types claiming to show clouds behind the moon.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I take it noone taking the boat out today? Anyone use a fishing app lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Winds here in Medina are fairly constant in the 30 to 35 mph range with some that are considerably higher. I am watching my 60/65 foot Blue Spruce and hope it survives.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Power just went out here,time to find a hi southwest bank an see if the trout an crappie wanna play


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Gazebo was the first casualty, so I covered the boat and pulled it out of the temp shelter thats moving around pretty good. Not taking any more chances.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Something at the kitchen end of this house whistles once in a while. I have never heard this house whistle since I moved here in 2015.

I'm glad I'm not trying to drive a semi or fly a plane today.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I bet all the ice on Erie is in New York by now power still good here but I’m off grid


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I went out to walk to the store. The wind keeps changing speed and direction. Sometimes it will go calm for a moment, you could light a cig, but then you can hear a roar coming through the trees. Then POW.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

here in Barberton the winds are ripping, had one good sized branch come out of one of the trees in my yard and neighbors shingles blew off his roof. plus I just issued a WIND WARNING inside my house as I made chili for dinner


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I see I have a piece of aluminum siding hanging down from above the garage and a good sized tree down in neighbors back yard here in Boardman.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

This just happened I just heard a rumble or something hitting the back of the house. I thought it was the Weber lid getting air born! Come to find out a window screen blew out and hit the water faucet for the hose just right and opened it about a half turn. That was about 5 minutes ago so I have a little pond there now..Gesh


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I saw Miami FL after Hurricane Andrew, those Spanish-tile roofs all blew off and all those tiles were like bricks flying at 100+ mph.

That was September (1992). In December when I was there, looking from my sister's fourth-floor balcony, almost every roof was covered with a blue tarp. The trees looked like God had reached down and crushed them.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Winds seemed to have peeked at 1:00pm in Brecksville. Starting to calm now. Had a peak gust of 38mph at 1:20pm per my weather station. My leaning blue spruce is still leaning. Whew. All is good.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lost two trees today and one on Friday...Back yard is a mess. Need to do a lot of work before I can get the grass mowed but I got 6 weeks.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Not over yet it’s saying it will increase again


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

man you guys are just full of nothing but good news aren't ya? I see another shingle laying on the ground today, guy hasn't been able to get up and replace the last one that got blew off, I mean just day after day of wind, water rain, snow, ice, wind, water, water, did I mention water? new records here set for Feb. Hoping march doesn't come in like that lion... cheese


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm hoping my roof holds up. Been 24 years ,lost a few shingles last week.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Had to go out and fix the neighbors awning after it came loose. The wife and I are watching the other neighbors tree thinking it will go down. Another neighbor across the way has a roof full of shingles that keep waving at me, for now.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I tell ya it's tough, man, I had to throw a smoke flare in the yard to know which direction to face when I pee.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No....more....wind


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> Something at the kitchen end of this house whistles once in a while. I have never heard this house whistle since I moved here in 2015.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not trying to drive a semi or fly a plane today.


Well I hope every one is ok. The wind must be really bad because American cancelled all flights in and out of Hopkins, Pittsburgh, Detroit, etc. I'm stuck in Charlotte for the night. Even in Charlotte it's windy, the plane slammed down when we landed. I let out an expletive and grabbed onto to the seat and armrest.

On a positive note, looks like this is very early spring here...trees are flowering and just starting to leaf out. I heard a robin making its warm weather calls. 

If I may digress a bit...I never knew...Charlotte is so named because in the 1700s, when the town was named, it was named after the then queen of England. It's called the queen city. There are many roads here with queen in the name. Also, the Charlotte Hornets are so named because during the Revolutionary War Britsh commander Cornwallis called the town a "hornets nest of rebellion", something they take pride in. I never knew any of that. And yes I am bored.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I had the pleasure  to direct traffic at IX center today was that the WIND I heard whispering  across the airport WOW  I got great face tan


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

ress said:


> This just happened I just heard a rumble or something hitting the back of the house. I thought it was the Weber lid getting air born! Come to find out a window screen blew out and hit the water faucet for the hose just right and opened it about a half turn. That was about 5 minutes ago so I have a little pond there now..Gesh


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Son lives in Medina, they are without power now.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the trampoline out of the trees in backyard today. It took off and crashed through the wooden fence then did a bounce and up over the fire pit and in the trees along back fence. Fixed some siding and did some fence work. Alot of 4" screws used today.

Don.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm located on the East side of Medina City limits and so far no power problems. Wind seems to be diminishing a little. I believe the frozen ground is helping to keep the large trees from uprooting. Also helpful that my property is well drained.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Here in Youngstown we got a little bit of rain last night, and the wind didn't really start blowing until mid-morning. It was howling! Then it quieted down a bit mid-afternoon and I thought we dodged a bullet. Nope! It's back now with a vengeance. Slams the front storm door so hard it sounds like someone is on the front porch kicking it! High wind warning in effect until 7AM Monday! 

There are scattered power outages all over along with downed trees. So far so good here.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Did a tower shoot today. WOW! Those birds flew straight up got into the wind and they were gone. It was quite the challenging day to poke pheasants in this wind. 4 ft lead most of the time. Still had a great day being in the outdoors.


Got home and we still have power. Good day.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Lots of trees down and branches on the roads, debris flying everywhere here in Medina county


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

This morning we left to go to Church located at Utica-Martinsburg area. Winds were dropping trees in plenty spots, barely halfway through mass there was a power outage. One of the members was able to run some power through his inverter. We left to attend local host dinner and on way back home vehicle was rocking against those high winds. We saw the tree that took the power out across the road, but had enough space to drive over the top portion making sure there were no power lines nearby. Again, plenty of trees and debris in many areas. Our home (Westerville) for now just a couple flickers of power but remains on. We have our UPS boxes in place (everyday) and hoping we don't need to get the genny out ; its a good time to re-evaluate our home emergency plans/supplies. On the positive side there is no rain with these high winds. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The largest brick community in ohio..loosing power all over...ok here on the north end


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> This morning before dawn the winds weren't very high but it was one of those times when you could see the clouds moving. The moon was still close to full and it came and went behind the clouds.
> 
> That's what I call a Led Zepplin moon, from a scene in their movie _Song Remains the Same _- one of the band members is on a desperate search for some wizard or something, he's scrambling over rocks and through branches at night, wolves are howling, etc., and the moon was like that, coming and going behind the clouds.
> 
> ...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...Crazy with this weather! Not sure in all my years can recall such winds for this amount of time. OHIO...lived this state all my life and sure there are some would say better states/places to live. For me I love it. Love the crazy swings with weather and the in my opinion the true 4 season's that it brings. 

Hope all is safe and all you know are to.

Don.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This next weekend it starts all over again says "Windy"//arrg


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Drove from Pittsburgh today. That was fun. At least they had a travel ban so I think they only allowed single trailers on the turnpike.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

reyangelo said:


> This morning we left to go to Church located at Utica-Martinsburg area. Winds were dropping trees in plenty spots, barely halfway through mass there was a power outage. One of the members was able to run some power through his inverter. We left to attend local host dinner and on way back home vehicle was rocking against those high winds. We saw the tree that took the power out across the road, but had enough space to drive over the top portion making sure there were no power lines nearby. Again, plenty of trees and debris in many areas. Our home (Westerville) for now just a couple flickers of power but remains on. We have our UPS boxes in place (everyday) and hoping we don't need to get the genny out ; its a good time to re-evaluate our home emergency plans/supplies. On the positive side there is no rain with these high winds. Stay safe folks.


Definitely cause for concern !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Crazy with this weather! Not sure in all my years can recall such winds for this amount of time. OHIO...lived this state all my life and sure there are some would say better states/places to live. For me I love it. Love the crazy swings with weather and the in my opinion the true 4 season's that it brings.
> 
> Hope all is safe and all you know are to.
> 
> Don.


my mom said the same thing tonight when I talked to her … she's 72


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Heard from an employee of First Energy: 60K without power in Ohio


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I mentioned semis earlier but I hadn't thought of doubles. I once heard someone say "That back box can have a mind of its own."


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw the video last night of a semi being blown over on the bay bridge over Sandusky bay, bet that was a ride he won’t forget.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

scioto_alex said:


> "That back box can have a mind of its own."


Very true.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

snag said:


> I saw the video last night of a semi being blown over on the bay bridge over Sandusky bay, bet that was a ride he won’t forget.


Spent a long afternoon, packed into an Ontario, CA truck stop, waiting for the Santa Ana winds to subside. Scary stuff.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wind has me gun shy everytime I hear howl I duck since I had a tree come thru my ceiling a few months back and the last windstorm we had brought a big tree down on my shed which is still there but as soon as I get some help I will get it cut up be a couple weeks now cause Im heading to Florida on a fishing trip jut hope it didn't ruin my bait tank I have in there and the kids 4 wheeler .So the wind scares the crap out of me when it howls


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

East of Youngstown, we got hit pretty hard. Lots o trees down. I lost power for two hours which i thought was a bit strange, figured it be out most of the night.
My son lives two blocks west of me, called me last night around 8:00 pm to come see his shed about 30 feet up in the trees. Unreal


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I got rid of a gas grill cover that needed to go anyway.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

It wasn't no fun in Belmont County yesterday. We had reported wind gusts up to 64 mph. Did a quick look around this morning before going to work and it doesnt look like we got any damage. We had trees down in the neighborhood, lost power for a couple hours, and trash cans were flying all over. Its still gusting over 20+ today. I hate wind!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

At Griggs Reservoir in Columbus, there is the old stone house that goes by several names, usually the Dam Keeper's House. They made a big investment in replacing the roof, but in just a few months a large tree crushed it. Looked bad for quite a while before they repaired it again.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

JamesF said:


> I'm hoping my roof holds up. Been 24 years ,lost a few shingles last week.


Know what you speak of James. I did a walk around this morning and I've got 5 or so in various spots on the west end of the garage roof that's bye-bye. Mine is 23 years old. My "roof guy" tells me it' still got a couple years left on it. Catch 22. I pay him $60 for 1 shingle and $100 for multiples when I call him. Didn't need him once last year and already called him out twice this year and its February folks! Thinking about selling in the next year or depending on how my health stands up so it's hard to pull the trigger on the roof.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> East of Youngstown, we got hit pretty hard. Lots o trees down. I lost power for two hours which i thought was a bit strange, figured it be out most of the night.
> My son lives two blocks west of me, called me last night around 8:00 pm to come see his shed about 30 feet up in the trees. Unreal


i'd like to see a photo!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

We were out 9 hrs.(RichfieldTwp), 4pm Sunday to 1am this morning. Strong winds all nite but nothing other than small limbs down for us. Funny, it always seems like Xmas morning when the power comes on after an outage. Furnace comes on, sump pump kicks, we can flush the toilets, (we have a well), and woo hoo!, we have tv, this is the sad part that we are too used to. Oh boy "Perry Mason"!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I tried, SC. The site won't let me.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> It wasn't no fun in Belmont County yesterday. We had reported wind gusts up to 64 mph. Did a quick look around this morning before going to work and it doesnt look like we got any damage. We had trees down in the neighborhood, lost power for a couple hours, and trash cans were flying all over. Its still gusting over 20+ today. I hate wind!


I read the year the WWVA towers went down on Barton rd a guy in Barton clocked wind speeds at 117 mph I take that with a grain of salt because Barton is over the hill from the towers .. but it did take some kind of wind to take them towers down ...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> Something at the kitchen end of this house whistles once in a while. I have never heard this house whistle since I moved here in 2015.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not trying to drive a semi or fly a plane today.


I couldnt figure out what was HUMMING,the wind blowing so hard it sounded like blowing through a empty candy box from my storm door


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

According to local TV Vermillion weather buoy clocked the highest wind over the weekend at 74 mph. PIB wasn't far behind.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Did any of you guys check out the wave height (if any cuz of ice) on the lake?


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

We were with out power for 23 hours from Sunday afternoon till yesterday around 2 pm. My wife keeps telling me the best thing we did when we moved in here 10 years ago was get a whole house generator put in. 
Trees down and power poles snapped off all around our area.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Tinknocker1 said:


> I read the year the WWVA towers went down on Barton rd a guy in Barton clocked wind speeds at 117 mph I take that with a grain of salt because Barton is over the hill from the towers .. but it did take some kind of wind to take them towers down ...


That storm was crazy. We road out Barton Rd. right after the storm passed and saw the towers destroyed. Looked like a kid who went nuts on his Erector set. My BIL and his family were out of town when that storm happened and we went and checked his property, which is up by 250. Followed an ODOT plow truck most of the way as it was plowing debris off the road. Him and his neighbor had a couple dozen trees down and it shifted his chimney away from his house. My MIL didn't have power for a week after that.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Erie ice during the wind: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ant-ice-chunks-ashore-near-lake-erie/70007545


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A roofing contractor just left my home. He talked to my insurance agent and told them I am going to have to have a total replacement. I didn't think I had any damage until yesterday afternoon when I walked out in back yard and shingles were scattered in the yard... The agent told my wife we would most likely only have to pay a $250 deductible..


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

gumbygold said:


> Erie ice during the wind: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ant-ice-chunks-ashore-near-lake-erie/70007545


Brother, that is just incredible. Living far from the lake, i woundered if any open water had immerged. I guess not after seeing your ice pics. (no pun intended) I imagine if the winds blew long enought that ice would wind up in peoples houses.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

We had a F-0 tornado back in October I think it was and besides the tree on my roof it blew one of those metal carport clear across the road twisted off a beech tree plus the hickory that went thru my roof plus 3 weeks ago had a popular tree crush the roof on my lean to off my shed so yes the howling wind makes me gun shy cause the limb that came all the way thru my ceiling to about 3' from the floor .I was only sitting about 5' from it when it hit


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

gumbygold said:


> Erie ice during the wind: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ant-ice-chunks-ashore-near-lake-erie/70007545


Wow


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Wind blew so hard here that one of my chickens was caught out in the open yard and laid the same egg 3 times..


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> That storm was crazy. We road out Barton Rd. right after the storm passed and saw the towers destroyed. Looked like a kid who went nuts on his Erector set. My BIL and his family were out of town when that storm happened and we went and checked his property, which is up by 250. Followed an ODOT plow truck most of the way as it was plowing debris off the road. Him and his neighbor had a couple dozen trees down and it shifted his chimney away from his house. My MIL didn't have power for a week after that.


I grew up beside them towers my first bowkill was under the old apple trees ... my aunt used to take pies up to the workers when they was building them towers ….. lol


----------

